# How do you print on cake pans



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I was browsing around and came across Johnson Plastics. They had cake pans for sale that you are supposed to print an image on. How do you print an image on a cake pan?


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I took a look and it looks as if the lid of the cake pan is imprinted. I guess it would be like anything else that is sublimatable...you would print your image using the sublimation ink onto the heat transfer paper. Tape the image to the pan lid & press on a flat press (with a even heating surface of course). Now I could be totally wrong, but you could always contact Johnson Plastics to find out if all else fails


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

You can print on virtually any metal surface with sublimation, providing you treat the area with sublimation coating fluid first and allow it to dry.

It is best to avoid coating onto any surface that comes into direct contact with food.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sandykay (Sep 29, 2009)

I would love to know the best sublimation coating to use. I see lots on the net but do not know how well any of them work. Any supplier suggestions?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Our cake pans are pre-coated for use with sublimation. There is a rubber support pad that goes underneath to hold it straight.


----------

